

Create pretty qr codes - secondsunday
http://davidszotten.github.com/prettyqr/

======
alanfalcon
That's not beautiful, and worse it isn't immediately obvious that it's a QR
code.

------
mieses
i like the default one

this is like making helvetica prettier by applying a comic sans filter

------
mdonahoe
This is cool, but I like this style better. <http://2d-code.co.uk/bbc-logo-in-
qr-code/>

------
corin_
The "pretty" [sic] code wasn't recognised by the scanner on my blackberry ("QR
Code Scanner Pro").

~~~
StavrosK
Same here, on my Android (Barcode Scanner).

~~~
ElliotH
Barcode Scanner on my Galaxy 3 failed to pick it up, noticed the corners but
not much else.

------
notmyname
Both examples worked with Red Laser on my phone, but the "pretty-fied" one
took quite a bit longer for the app to recognize.

~~~
dlsspy
goggles noticed it pretty well instantly

~~~
wewyor
For me goggles took the longest I have ever seen it.

------
szidev
Maybe it's the orange, but my phone is having hell trying to figure out the
prettified code. That being said, it's a nifty idea.

------
ansy
Reminds me of Microsoft Tag (i.e. High Capacity Color Barcode)

<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/hccb/about.aspx>

Which allows some much more impressive prettification

[http://tag.microsoft.com/resources/implementationguide.aspx#...](http://tag.microsoft.com/resources/implementationguide.aspx#creatingcustomtagimages)

That said, is it just me or does it seem like consumer exposure to barcodes is
going to be short lived? NFC will be in every phone in the next couple of
years; manufacturing and retail will close the gap completely replacing
barcodes with RFID soon after that. Even my local library has done away with
barcodes and just RFID tagged every book.

~~~
alanfalcon
Have they taken the next step and made the library door theft detectors*
"smart" and able to read the RFID codes and tell whether a book is checked out
or not? That would make so much of a difference for Circulation/Stacks grunts
at a library who spend much of their time sensitizing and desensitizing books
(most of the rest of the time is spent re-shelving).

* Of course those detectors are just intended to be deterrents, but few actually stop people from walking out of a library with a non-checked book (that's what security [sometimes "information"] is for) ... and that's why we need to keep Reserve Book Rooms.

------
phuff
Nate Oostendorp who does open source computer vision over at ingenuitas.com
pointed out that from a computer vision perspective you really want the "not
so pretty" QR code since it's much easier to recognize algorithmically over on
twitter <http://twitter.com/#!/nateoostendorp> (How do I get a link to an
individual tweet? Bad Twitter! Bad!)

~~~
puls
Right-click on the timestamp.
[http://twitter.com/#!/nateoostendorp/status/6033430473933619...](http://twitter.com/#!/nateoostendorp/status/60334304739336192)

------
jerrya
Google Goggles picked it up on my Nexus One.

------
GMali
I always wondered how these were created...

